# Guesses on what kind / crosses these sheep are? Pics



## woodsie (Feb 1, 2013)

I picked up four ewes for free as the people were tired of having their lambs eaten by coyotes. They didn't know what breed of sheep they were but they obviously have some wool type in there and they seem bigger than standard hair sheep. Any guesses? (sorry the pictures are so dark)






This is Purdy, she's very shy and huge! She has a docked tail.





This is Silk...kids named her, which is hilarious because she has this big shaggy patch of wool on her butt and does not look "silky" at all! lol! Her tail is docked.





Hilda - She has a shaggy patch on her back, kind of like a small lambs sheepskin was layed on top of her.





Maple - She has a beautiful hair coat and is always the first to come to me. My favourite of the bunch.

I'd love to have some clue as to what breeds might be in them - thanks!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 1, 2013)

I would actually guess hair sheep x. Looks like some doper and khatahdin in some of them.


----------



## woodsie (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry, should have been more clear - They are hair sheep but I think at least two of them (the ones with the docked tails) have some wool sheep in them...although I don't know what breed? Probably just mixed up gals but wanted to know if they resembled a particular breed. 

Wool sheep in our area is a real pain as there are hardly any shearers and we don't have a wool market.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't know... but I like the 3rd pic with the one that looks a bit like a jacobs!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 1, 2013)

They look like Dorper crosses to me.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 1, 2013)

I definitely see Katahdin in all of them, the 3rd one looks like a Dorper X, and the first one looks like it may be part Dorset. The second one is hard to tell what it may be crossed with.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 1, 2013)

Maybe Tunis x on the first one


----------

